# Verslavingen > Roken >  Start Zyban

## Nelly

Hallo,

kan iemand mij vertellen of zyban ook werkt wanneer je onder emotionele spanning staat.
Ik heb het recept vandaag gekregen maar halverwege november zijn er voor mij best wel een emotionele dagen. Voorheen heb ik pleisters, kauwgums en zelfs Allen Carr geprobeerd. Het heeft niet echt geholpen. Vandoor mijn poging om het met zyban te proberen en ook dus mijn vraag.

Groetjes en alvast bedankt

----------


## Zafira

Hallo, Nelly ,

Je moet niet vergeten dat Zyban slechts 30 % zn werk doet .
het gaat toch nog steeds om wilskracht.
Zyban is slechts een hulpmiddel.
je zal zelf wel ervaren dat de sigaretten je niet meer smaken als je Zyban een paar dagen slikt.
Wees je bewust van elke sigaret die je rookt.
Denk dan bij jezelf : "smaakt dit nu echt wel lekker ? "
Ik maakte de sigaret dan al na een paar trekjes uit. de pauzes tussen de eerstvolgende sigaret werden steeds langer

Ik denk dat je beter kan stoppen met roken als je er echt volledig achterstaat. Iedereen heeft wel dagen er tussen zitten dat het zwaar is. Tegenvaller op het werk, stress , ruzie..altijd is er wel een reden om te gaan roken. Kwestie van doorzetten.
Succes &#33;

Groetjes, Zafira  :Smile:

----------

